# morpheus preview



## galdasc (22. März 2002)

habt ihr auch so probleme mit dem sche** programm??? ich finde zwar viele leider/dateien, aberkann irgendwie nur 1 von 100 herunterladen wenns hochkommt. ich glaub ich steig auf kazaa oder so was um!


-/cu\-


----------



## nexus (22. März 2002)

Ich gebe dir recht, Morpheus ist seit es im neuen Netzwerk ist bei weiten nicht mehr so gut wie vorher. 
Eine Diskussion über die Alternativen gibt es aber schon, und zwar hier


----------



## goela (25. März 2002)

Vergiss (momentan) Mopheus Preview Edition. Bin wieder auf WinMX V3.0 Beta 5 umgestiegen bzw. zurückgekehrt! Momentan mein Favorit! So lange, bis ich wieder was anderes finde, dass noch besser ist!


----------



## galdasc (27. März 2002)

ich lass die finger von dem müll!! des ist nicht zu gebrauchen! aber um kazaa stehts ja auch nicht gerade gut! naja, probier mal des WINmx, wie des ist oder audiogalaxie.

naja

nett dass ihr geantwortet habt

-/cu\-


----------



## Dommas (8. April 2002)

Ich kanns nur einmal mehr sagen: Für MP3s ist Audiogalaxy top, aber für alles andere (Filme, Files etc.) ist im Moment kein Programm wirklich zu gebrauchen, weder WinMX, eDonkey noch KaZaA und schon gar nicht Morpheus...


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

sch*** auf morpheus preview


----------



## DarkLordSilver (10. April 2002)

jop das teil kannst wirklich ned gebrauchen....obwihl morph 1 war sehr gut aber 2 bzw. pe *kotz* kann gar nix...... ich binauch wieder back 2 winMX  und sonst wie immer edonkey...  die rrocken halt immoment aba sonst gibbtet wirklich nix guetes...oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## goela (10. April 2002)

Also ich bin mit WinMX 3.0 Beta 6 recht zufrieden. Nur habe ich immer mal das Problem, dass keine Verbindung zu stande kommt!
Sonst finde ich (fast) alles was ich suche! Mein Favorit momentan!


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

morpheus preview wie schon so oft gesagt *kotz*

aber KAzzA geht auch ncoh!


----------



## goela (10. April 2002)

WinMX ist jetzt in Version Beta 8 erhältlich!


----------



## DarkLordSilver (10. April 2002)

cool haste auch gleich den download link


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

is gut'???


----------



## DarkLordSilver (11. April 2002)

hmm jo iss schön schnelll und mann findet jeden beat  

aba was ist wenn sthet localy queued? das schnall ich nicht! 
heisst das das ich schon genuch downloads hab und keinen weiteren mehr reinziehn Kann?


----------



## goela (11. April 2002)

Hier ist der Link für den Download von WinMX:
http://www.chip.de/downloads_updates/downloads_updates_8642157.html

TIP:
Wenn man sich nicht mehr einloggen kann, dann liegt es sehr wahrscheinlich daran, dass einen neue Beta-Version aktuell ist.
Diese Erfahrung habe ich gemacht! Aktuellste Beta-Version installieren und schon geht's wieder!


----------



## Dommas (11. April 2002)

Wie sieht's aus mit Spyware in WinMX? Ich werd's mal downloaden...


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

@goela lol ..das hast eh schon gsagt!


----------



## goela (11. April 2002)

@C.Bird
Ich weiss, aber dass war ja in einem anderen Thread!

@Dommas
Von Sypware ist mir in WinMX nichts bekannt!


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

echt...egal

mir auch nicht!(vonwegen Spyware bei WinMX)


----------



## Dommas (11. April 2002)

@Goela
Na, dann kann ich ja unbesorgt installieren  Danke


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

hätest so auch musst da dann nur das tool "ad-aware" saugen!
das entfernt die ganze Spyware!


----------



## goela (11. April 2002)

@Dommas 
Jawohl! Viel Spass beim Saugen..............


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

von mir auch!


----------



## Dommas (11. April 2002)

Ehm... ja danke für die guten Wünsche, aber das ist nichts wirklich Grosses


----------



## DarkLordSilver (11. April 2002)

LOL die sind doch nur geil auf ihre formpostpunkte   

so wie ich    

aba trotzdem VIEL GLUECK BEIM SAUGEN


----------

